# Pensacola Bay, Red Snapper, WHALE SITING - NO BS!



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

My brother and his girlfriend are in town from Tampa so I took them, my wife, and my cousin out for some fun. Launched from Sanders around 1:00 hoping to screw around in the bay and catch whatever would bite. I had a friend tip me off to a snapper hole in the bay. Thank you friend! I had no idea there were that many Red Snapper in Pensacola Bay. Most were under size but they were biting everything we put down. We were using live shrimp and cut/full Northern Mackerel.

After catching a ton of snapper, we went trolled to Fort Pickens to drink some beer and have a snack. Mark all sorts of stuff while we trolled a pink stretch 25, nothing.

After chilling at Ft Pickens, we were headed back to Sanders, had just made the turn to the N, a couple hundred yards E of the Base pier. My wife starts babbling out loud, literally she was babbling and pointing and every one else screams WHALE. My wife was the 1st to see it but was so shocked she couldn't speak. I turned to catch a slight glimpse of it but every one else got a better look at it. My brother said it was 30 - 40 feet, with a very low fin, dark grey. I turned around real quick to try to get a better look but didn't see anything. Anyway, they were all stoked, pumped, and couldn't believe they saw a while.

Anyway, great day on the water!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report.. It might be that Fin Whale someone else made a post about the other day... I wanted to get out today but never did.. How was the Bay? Im thinking I might give it a shot tomorrow and I hope to find some fish to put my little boy and nephew on.. He's been bugging me to go fishing for awhile now.. Its just been too cold.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report and way to enjoy the family fer the day.....gotta pack the camera fer some :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:letsdrink


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bay was a little bumpy, water temp was high 60s, pretty murky but not cloudy, saw a bunch of boats fishing around Ft Pickens, it was pretty calm near the island. Despite being cloudy when we launched, the clouds seem to clear almost immediately, we had clear blue skies at FT Pickens.



Sorry for the lack of pics, will post shortly...


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

i have seen a whale before a half mile off the beach in the pass but could not verify what kind..


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool report..the whale was a bonus for sure.


----------

